# Fragen zur Corsair H100



## PommesmannXXL (6. August 2011)

Moin Leute,

ich möchte mir vielleicht bald die Corsair H100 zulegen. Dazu habe ich aber noch 2 Fragen:

1. Ist der Lamellenabstand für schnelle oder langsame Lüfter gemacht ?

2. Kann ich auch 3-Pin-Lüfter über die Software regeln ? Oder geht das nur mit PWM-Lüftern ?

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen 

Mfg,
Pommes


----------



## david430 (6. August 2011)

also den bildern zu entnehmen, sind die lamellen recht nahe aneinander. deshalb würde ich sagen, eher für schnellere lüfter, als für langsamer drehende. bei meinem h60 genau das gleiche. aber glaub mir, die kühlleistung reicht locker aus.^^ ich könnte meinen 2500K die ganze zeit auf 5 volt laufen lassen, obwohl ich ihn auf 4 ghz übertaktet habe. und das beim h60. der h100 besitzt ja nochmals die doppelte fläche,...

zum zweiten punkt kann ich da leider nix sagen.^^


----------



## VJoe2max (6. August 2011)

zu 1.) Die Lamellenabstände sind im Vergleich zu heutigen Einzel-Radiatoren eher eng. Das bedeutet, dass eher schnell drehende laute Lüfter zu nutzen sind, um gute Kühlleistung abzurufen.  

zu 2.) Bei ältern Boards gab es oft regelbare 3-Pin Header. Da das aber ein Kostenfaktor und zusätzliche Wärmequellen auf dem baord bedeutet, haben heutige Baords meisten nur noch PWM-Header und bei 3.Pin Anschlüssen i. d. R. keine möglichkeit mehr zu Regelung. Die liegen meist fix auf 12V. 3-Pin Lüfter lassen sich aber natürlich per Software steuern wenn man zusätzlich eine entsprechende analoge btw. semianaloge Lüftersteuerung einsetzt (Aquero 5, Heatmaster, T-Ban etc.) .


----------



## david430 (6. August 2011)

@vjoe2max

ich glaube der fredersteller meint die lüftersteuerung am h100. von dem würde ich aber abraten, da man den nur immer im case justieren kann...


----------



## PommesmannXXL (6. August 2011)

Erstmal danke für die schnellen Antworten 

Dass der Lamellenabstand eher eng ist hab ich mir schon gedacht. Unter Last würden dann ungeregelte Enermax T.B. Appolish zum Einsatz kommen (900 Upm).


Zu 2.)

Man kann ja bis zu 4 PWM-Lüfter an die Pumpe anschließen (siehe  hier, 4. Bild) und die dann über Software regeln lassen. Geht das auch mit 3-Pin-Lüftern ?


----------



## KingPiranhas (6. August 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

